# Big Thank You To Highbury!



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

I just wanted to publicly thank Highbury Cemetary (Mike) for taking the time to invite me over to his house. It was a pleasure to meet your wonderful family. 

This is what makes forums like this so much fun. To be able to find people that have you same interests and get together.

Seeing your props up-close-and-personal was GREAT! You really are an artists my friend.

We're going to have a fun time at MHC. See you there!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Who, me?!? Any time, Jack! (Who doesn't want the opportunity to pull out a bunch of Halloween props in May??) I hope I've inspired you to go big and I can't wait to see what you come up with this year!

And yes, MHC is going to be C-R-A-Z-Y this year. Get your camera and your credit card ready!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 and I are 99% sure we'll be going to the Midwest Haunters Convention this year, so perhaps we'll get to meet the (in)famous highbury there:jol:


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 and I are 99% sure we'll be going to the Midwest Haunters Convention this year, so perhaps we'll get to meet the (in)famous highbury there:jol:


On the contrary! I get to meet the world-famous duo of RoxyBlue and Spooky1!!! 

Can't wait!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so jealous. I would give an arm or a leg to get to see highbury's props up close and personal. So what did you have to give Jax, an arm or a leg? I've got a couple laying around here someplace. Maybe I'll get the chance someday. You're a lucky dog, Jax.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

scareme said:


> I'm so jealous. I would give an arm or a leg to get to see highbury's props up close and personal. So what did you have to give Jax, an arm or a leg? I've got a couple laying around here someplace. Maybe I'll get the chance someday. You're a lucky dog, Jax.


Oh scareme, it's easy to see my props! If you aren't doing anything on October 31st...


----------

